# tetonbob hits 10K



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Bob! That's a tremendous amount of work in the Academy and the HJT Forum. ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Bob!! WELL DONE!! :4-clap: ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Way to go B0b. Keep up the great work.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice work there Bob. :grin:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Way to go Bobbo .................... now for the next 10K.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Bob - a most awesome achievement, indeed. Thanks!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats Bob, If I recall, didn't you take a sabatical in the past?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great achievement. Congratulations...keep up the good work.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

I know those fingers are tired, but your work is greatly appreciated and respected, Bob.









Where would be be without you. :winkgrin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Well done on you outstanding work! Keep it up!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

now only 7500 more to pass dai...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, Bob! Great work. Keep it up!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow! Congrats, thanks, and keep up the great work!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, everyone....couldn't find a better place to call home on the web!



Horse said:


> Way to go Bobbo .................... now for the next 10K.


Don't we get to retire at 10,000? :grin: 



bry623 said:


> Congrats Bob, If I recall, didn't you take a sabatical in the past?


Heh, they never amount to much. I take a laptop with me nearly everywhere I go. I've got 'the bug' about killing bugs.












sinclair_tm said:


> now only 7500 more to pass dai...


I doubt I'll ever catch dai....he'll just keep on posting. 










Back to 








bugs.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

tetonbob said:


> ...Don't we get to retire at 10,000? :grin:


Wait wait, I thought there were stock options involved past the 10k mark. I think you were jipped!

Congratulations.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry Bob I'm late....Congratulations :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Bob, Only just seen this. Many congratulations. In another 20 years I'll have caught you up:grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Nicely done :grin:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

Speechless... Congrats!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I keep forgetting to come down to this forum & check on things - so sorry this is late -

Congratulations! -- 10k is a lot of heart and a lot of good work. 

. . . Gary


----------

